# Missed Dose



## Hypoman

Hi All,

Just a quick question -- I may or may not have missed my Synthroid dose yesterday. I take 125mcg.

I honestly can't remember if I took it or not, and counting the pills left in the bottle didn't help because I can't remember what day I started this last refill.

Will missing one day cause problems? Should I double-dose (even though I'm not positive I actually missed)? Of course, I'm psyching myself out, because I was feeling pretty great and I didn't feel well at all today.

I'm sure this has happened to some of you -- what should I do, or is there anything to worry about?

Thanks.


----------



## Melimac

I would just wait until tomorrow and take the normal dose then. 
I was also afraid of this happening, I wake up at 4 or 5 am take my pill and go back to sleep. I kept an old prescription bottle and each night before bed put *one* pill in the bottle. That way I will remember if I took it or not, and one morning before I started doing this I dropped the whole bottle of pills. I had to scramble and find them before the dog.


----------



## AndrewG9490

Never, I repeat *NEVER*, double up on your meds... this is sure fire way to end up in the Hospital...

I agree with melimac... just wait until tomorrow... and start anew. If you're constantly concerned about it... the one pill in a bottle idea seems like it might help you...

Personally, I always put a dot under the date on my calendar to denote that I've taken my meds... I also notate when I start taking a new dosage, or when starting a new refill...

But, whatever work for YOU... is what YOU should do...


----------



## Shiraz

As the others have told you, if you think you have missed a pill, never take an extra one. T4 medication has a long half-life (almost 7 days) so, chances are, you should not really notice if you DID miss a dose. But, doubling up could give you anxiety and/or heart palps.

The best way to take thyroid medication -- actually, any medication -- is to pick up a seven-day pill container at the drug store. Once a week (I do mine on Sunday evening), put a pill in each marked section of the container and, that way, you will know whether or not you have taken the pill for that particular day.


----------



## Andros

Hypoman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question -- I may or may not have missed my Synthroid dose yesterday. I take 125mcg.
> 
> I honestly can't remember if I took it or not, and counting the pills left in the bottle didn't help because I can't remember what day I started this last refill.
> 
> Will missing one day cause problems? Should I double-dose (even though I'm not positive I actually missed)? Of course, I'm psyching myself out, because I was feeling pretty great and I didn't feel well at all today.
> 
> I'm sure this has happened to some of you -- what should I do, or is there anything to worry about?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there!!! Just resume normal scheduling the next day; do not take a double dose.

And, maybe you could get a "daily pill" thingy. They have them in drugstores for 7 days or even longer. That might help!!!

When did you start taking Synthroid? What is your diagnosis? How are you feeling?


----------



## Hypoman

Thanks everyone. I didn't take a double-dose -- common sense prevailed. Thank you all for your help and insight. I feel a little off still. I'm pretty sure I missed the dose. I'll probably feel better after about a week. I'm definitely going to start using the 7 day pill container that I have.



Andros said:


> When did you start taking Synthroid? What is your diagnosis? How are you feeling?


I started Synthroid about two and a half years ago. My TSH was at 15 and I was a complete zombie. I was 23 years old at the time, and I'm a man, so I really had no idea what was going on. I had no clue what Hypothyroidism was. A family doctor tested me because of my symptoms, and the fact that my mom has thyroid issues (she had her thyroid irradiated) -- the doctor diagnosed me Hypothyroid and started me on Synthroid. I began at 100mcgs, and have gone up to as high as 137mcgs. I'm currently on 125mcgs and debating with my doctor on whether to go back up to 137mcgs.

It has taken a long time, but I'm finally feeling significantly better. I don't feel like myself again yet, but my symptoms, including depression and anxiety, have decreased noticeably. The hardest thing is that I find my symptoms and mood fluctuate considerably from month to month, and sometimes week to week. I've learned to just kind of deal with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros

Hypoman said:


> Thanks everyone. I didn't take a double-dose -- common sense prevailed. Thank you all for your help and insight. I feel a little off still. I'm pretty sure I missed the dose. I'll probably feel better after about a week. I'm definitely going to start using the 7 day pill container that I have.
> 
> I started Synthroid about two and a half years ago. My TSH was at 15 and I was a complete zombie. I was 23 years old at the time, and I'm a man, so I really had no idea what was going on. I had no clue what Hypothyroidism was. A family doctor tested me because of my symptoms, and the fact that my mom has thyroid issues (she had her thyroid irradiated) -- the doctor diagnosed me Hypothyroid and started me on Synthroid. I began at 100mcgs, and have gone up to as high as 137mcgs. I'm currently on 125mcgs and debating with my doctor on whether to go back up to 137mcgs.
> 
> It has taken a long time, but I'm finally feeling significantly better. I don't feel like myself again yet, but my symptoms, including depression and anxiety, have decreased noticeably. The hardest thing is that I find my symptoms and mood fluctuate considerably from month to month, and sometimes week to week. I've learned to just kind of deal with it.
> 
> Thanks!


Does your doc ever run the FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well as TSH? If so, I sure would like to see the results and ranges; you may not be converting too well.

Here is reading to explain "why" the FREES are the labs of choice.
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

Free T3 is your active hormone available for cellular uptake. It is life-sustaining, energy-sustaining and a "must" for healing and a sense of well-being. The limbic portion of the brain (mood related) must have T3.

Also, get your Testosterone level checked. Most men w/ TD find that it is low.


----------



## Hypoman

Andros said:


> Does your doc ever run the FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well as TSH. If so, I sure would like to see the results and ranges; you may not be converting too well.


Thanks for the reply Andros -- my doc does indeed do the FREEs. Here are the results from my last set of labs on 12/3/10:

TSH, 3RD GENERATION: *1.89* (0.40 - 4.50)
FREE T4: *1.6* (0.8 - 1.8)
FREE T3: *3.1* (2.3 - 4.2)

How do those look to you? The doc said things look pretty good, but has talked about trying to alternate 125mcgs and 137mcgs Synthroid for a while to see if I feel better. I'm hesitant to mess around with things too much because every time I switch up doses my mood and symptoms go wild. I feel like a hormonal wreck. I'm getting pretty good at reading my body; I just wish my body would settle down and enjoy itself.

I really appreciate your insight. It's nice to get a feel from knowledgeable people who are going through the same thing. Just being able to ask these questions and have an outlet helps immensely.


----------



## Hypoman

I forgot to mention that my Testosterone was mid-to-low normal. I have the test results, but not with me at the moment.


----------



## Andros

Hypoman said:


> Thanks for the reply Andros -- my doc does indeed do the FREEs. Here are the results from my last set of labs on 12/3/10:
> 
> TSH, 3RD GENERATION: *1.89* (0.40 - 4.50)
> FREE T4: *1.6* (0.8 - 1.8)
> FREE T3: *3.1* (2.3 - 4.2)
> 
> How do those look to you? The doc said things look pretty good, but has talked about trying to alternate 125mcgs and 137mcgs Synthroid for a while to see if I feel better. I'm hesitant to mess around with things too much because every time I switch up doses my mood and symptoms go wild. I feel like a hormonal wreck. I'm getting pretty good at reading my body; I just wish my body would settle down and enjoy itself.
> 
> I really appreciate your insight. It's nice to get a feel from knowledgeable people who are going through the same thing. Just being able to ask these questions and have an outlet helps immensely.


Aha! Thank you. Your FT3 is below the mid-range. You have some wiggle room here. Most of us, if not all of us, do best with FT3 above the middle of the range. Like say 1/2 way between the mid-range and the top of the range as long as it is not over the range.

It does sound like your doc thinks that some tweaking is in order also. I would do as he/she suggests. Titration is not pleasant but you came this far and I think you can go the rest of the way.

The goal is "euthyroid" status where you feel absolutely well.

I would try that, get labs in 8 weeks and reassess. If that does not raise the FT3, one might suspect a conversion issue. We will have to wait and see.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## stranazingarella

Once in a while, I will skip a dose and I don't notice anythiing different; if anything, I am more calm. I would not recommend doubling up on the dose as it could be dangerous. Just take it the next day at the usual time.


----------



## CA-Lynn

I take at least 11 prescription drugs daily, some in the morning, some in the evening. I have two 7-day containers, different colors, that I fill up once a week. I've done this for almost two decades and have yet to miss or screw up a dose.


----------

